# My son's getting married!



## jabbur (Dec 3, 2012)

After nearly 2 years with his girlfriend, he decided he's ready to take the leap.  He proposed last night at Busch Gardens Christmastown.  We are very happy and excited!  Can't wait to start planning.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 3, 2012)

How exciting, jabbur!  Enjoy every hectic moment!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 3, 2012)

That is wonderful news Jab, congratulations


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yay!  Conga-rats to the lucky couple and the new MIL...


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 3, 2012)

Great news, Jabbur!  Congrats!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2012)

Great news.  Congrats to all.


----------



## MrsLMB (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats to the happy couple and the extension of your family !!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 3, 2012)

That's wonderful! Congrats to you all!


----------



## jabbur (Dec 3, 2012)

We really like the girl.  She's good for Matt.  He's 28 so it's time.  They haven't set a date yet.  She's thinking fall '13 and he's thinking fall '14! I'm betting she wins this one.


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 3, 2012)

Congratulations to all!  What great news!  If they do set the date for next fall, the bride will need to get started right away on planning!  What fun!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 4, 2012)

That's great! It sounds like you will be gaining a great new family member.


----------

